# Cargador QS-2 no trabaja



## El Comy (Ene 18, 2020)

Hola a todos....
Necesito plano de este cargador, tiene una resistencia quemada y no sé cuál era su valor. Si alguien lo tiene le agradecería la colaboración para repararlo.

Gracias….
.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2020)

Ya sabes . . .  fotos de la plaqueta frente y dorso . . .


----------



## El Comy (Ene 20, 2020)

Éste es el Cargador.


----------



## Alaen (Ene 20, 2020)

Especifica un poco..cargador de que...si puedes muestra la caja que lo cubre para dar con el modelo y marca.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2020)

Si eso es un TL431 , dibujá dónde va conectada esa resistencia y un poco todo el circuito de ese zener programable


----------



## El Comy (Ene 20, 2020)

Alaen dijo:


> Especifica un poco..cargador de que...si puedes muestra la caja que lo cubre para dar con el modelo y marca.


Es un cargador para batería de moto eléctrica.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si eso es un TL431 , dibujá dónde va conectada esa resistencia y un poco todo el circuito de ese zener programable


Ahora estoy un poco complicado con el trabajo, luegos le comento.


----------



## Felix8503 (Feb 29, 2020)

A mi me paso lo mismo por favor me pueden ayudar
Yo quiero saber si el caso que no tenga esa resistencia en específico cuál puedo poner *en su lugar *
Medí este diodo y me da continuidad no me pone ningún valor


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 29, 2020)

Habría que ver a donde va ese diodo, si es posible que el corto sea de algún condensador.


----------



## Felix8503 (Feb 29, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Habría que ver a donde va ese diodo, si es posible que el corto sea de algún condensador.


Ese es un 6a10


----------



## mcrven (Mar 1, 2020)

Para mi, es evidente que en ese lugar no lleva resistencia alguna, por lo cual, la quemadura se ha producido en la parte de abajo del circuito.


----------



## juan velasco (Mar 23, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Éste es el Cargador.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 185975


Buenas ...por el codigo de colores es una resistencia de 190 ohm al 5% de 2 a 3 w


----------



## superharoll (Jun 4, 2020)

Por favor. Alguien podria publicar una foto de este cargador donde se vean los valores de las resistencias que estan alrededor de la 3842? (Integrado de 8 patas). Principalmente necesito los valores de R7 y R8 y si es posible R2 del otro lado. Tengo uno igual con esas resistencias quemadas. Muchas gracias de ante mano.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 4, 2020)

superharoll dijo:


> Por favor. Alguien podria publicar una foto de este cargador donde se vean los valores de las resistencias que estan alrededor de la 3842? (Integrado de 8 patas). Principalmente necesito los valores de R7 y R8 y si es posible R2 del otro lado. *Tengo uno igual con esas resistencias quemadas*. Muchas gracias de ante mano.


¿Igual a cual?


----------



## superharoll (Jun 5, 2020)

Igual al del El Comy. Un QS-2.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 6, 2020)

superharoll dijo:


> Igual al del El Comy. Un QS-2.



En ese caso te sugiero esperes la respuesta de él o, de ser posible que él nos muestre una imagen tomada con macro y sin flash.
Puedo ver R7 el la imagen que subió, pero no he podido descifrar el valor. No distingo R8 ni R2.
Tomale imágenes a la tuya y señala la ubicación de las Rs. De todas formas, las resistencias no se queman porque sí. Es de suponer que se dañó el integrado, en cuyo caso, debes averiguan si se puede conseguir en tu zona, el costo del componente y si tienes habilidades y condiciones para hacer el cambio o... si es preferible que adquieras uno nuevo.


----------



## superharoll (Jun 7, 2020)

Pude obtener los valores de las resistencias de otro cargador. Las reemplace, tambien el integrado (tenia algunas salidas en corto con gnd) y tambien el mosfet de conmutacion (en corto).
Vivo en Cuba y practicamente todas las piezas hay que conseguirlas de otros equipos rotos (donantes de organos).
-Uc842 tipo smd (lo reemplace cableandolo por uno de los grandes que vienen en la fuente de los monitores de pc)
-mosfet 12n65 (Id=12A, Vds=650V). Pude reemplazarlo con uno de 10.5A 500V.
Las resistencias de otros circuitos viejos.
El cargador funciona ok. Muchas gracias por responder.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 7, 2020)

Lo más importante de todo es el hecho de haber logrado la meta.
¿Todo OK?... de maravilla.


----------



## Wilfredo94 (Dic 23, 2020)

Hola como están. Ne*c*e*s*ito saber q*ue* componente modificar para variar el voltaje de salida, actual es de 70 *V,* es pa*r*a una bateria de litio. Gracias


----------



## Leordanis (Feb 12, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> Para mi, es evidente que en ese lugar no lleva resistencia alguna, por lo cual, la quemadura se ha producido en la parte de abajo del circuito.


Si lleva resistencia el valor es de de 3 khom mi amigo los colores son dorado, rojo, negro, y naranja

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 12, 2021

Es una resusten


El Comy dijo:


> Hola a todos....
> Necesito plano de este cargador, tiene una resistencia quemada y no sé cuál era su valor. Si alguien lo tiene le agradecería la colaboración para repararlo.
> 
> Gracias…


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 12, 2021)

Leordanis dijo:


> Es una *resusten*


      
Y que se supone que es una "resusten" ???!


----------



## Leordanis (Feb 12, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Hola a todos....
> Necesito plano de este cargador, tiene una resistencia quemada y no sé cuál era su valor. Si alguien lo tiene le agradecería la colaboración para repararlo.
> 
> Gracias….
> .


La resistencia que lleva es de 3 kohm, sus colores son, dorado, rojo, negro, naranja

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 12, 2021



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y que se supone que es una "resusten" ???!


Perdón, quise decir resistencia de 3kohm, sus colores son dorado, rojo, negro, naranja


----------

